# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  اللعبة المنتظرة بفارغ الصبر Prototype 2 : 2012 بنسخة Repack والنسخة الكاملة بكراك في

## Mr_HelL

PROTOTYPE 2
Repack & FullIso








Name Game : Prototype 2 : 2012 PC : Repack
Publisher : Activision
Developer : Radical Entertainment
Genre : Action
Release Date : Jul 27, 2012 (more)
ESRB : Mature
ESRB Descriptors : Blood and Gore, Intense Violence, Sexual Themes, Drug Reference, Strong Language

Minimum System requirements

OS: Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.66 GHz or similar AMD
RAM: 2 GB
HDD: 10 GB free disk space
* Graphics: 512 MB Graphics Memory : nVidia GeForce 8800 / ATI Radeon HD 2900
Sound Card: DirectX 9 Compatible
DirectX: Version 9

Recommended System requirements

OS: Windows XP, Vista or Windows 7
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3.0 GHz or similar AMD
RAM: 3 GB
HDD: 10 GB free disk space
Graphics: 1 GB Graphics Memory: GeForce GT 440 / Radeon HD 3800 series
Sound Card: DirectX 9 Compatible
DirectX: Version 9

Start Installation Repack

Unpack the release
Install the game From Setup.exe
the end of the setup
Play the game









مم




















Prototype II 2012 For Pc Crack - fLt From


Here Or Here Or Here Or Here Or Here Or Here Or Here Or Here
Here , Here ,Here , Here , Here , Here , Here , Here , Here
Here , Here , Here , Here , Here , Here , Here



Full Repacked VerSion 5.5 GB



One Direct Link


http://takemyfile.com/7276348

Or

http://takemyfile.com/7276349

Or

http://takemyfile.com/7278302



One gb Per Link



letItbIt

http://takemyfile.com/7276036
http://takemyfile.com/7275794
http://takemyfile.com/7275795
http://takemyfile.com/7275796
http://takemyfile.com/7275797
http://takemyfile.com/7275798
http://takemyfile.com/7275799

EzzFile

http://takemyfile.com/7275703
http://takemyfile.com/7275704
http://takemyfile.com/7275705
http://takemyfile.com/7275706
http://takemyfile.com/7275707
http://takemyfile.com/7275708

TurbobIt

http://takemyfile.com/7275744
http://takemyfile.com/7275745
http://takemyfile.com/7275746
http://takemyfile.com/7275747
http://takemyfile.com/7275748
http://takemyfile.com/7275749

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7275750
http://takemyfile.com/7275751
http://takemyfile.com/7275752
http://takemyfile.com/7275753
http://takemyfile.com/7275754
http://takemyfile.com/7275755

FileCloud

http://takemyfile.com/7275719
http://takemyfile.com/7275720
http://takemyfile.com/7275721
http://takemyfile.com/7275722
http://takemyfile.com/7275723
http://takemyfile.com/7275724

NetlOad

http://takemyfile.com/7275744
http://takemyfile.com/7275745
http://takemyfile.com/7275746
http://takemyfile.com/7275747
http://takemyfile.com/7275748
http://takemyfile.com/7275749

HipFile

http://takemyfile.com/7275732
http://takemyfile.com/7275733
http://takemyfile.com/7275734
http://takemyfile.com/7275735
http://takemyfile.com/7275736
http://takemyfile.com/7275737

FileRiO

http://takemyfile.com/7275725
http://takemyfile.com/7275726
http://takemyfile.com/7275727
http://takemyfile.com/7275728
http://takemyfile.com/7275729
http://takemyfile.com/7275730

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/7276233
http://takemyfile.com/7276234
http://takemyfile.com/7276235
http://takemyfile.com/7276236
http://takemyfile.com/7276237
http://takemyfile.com/7276238

ShareUpload

http://takemyfile.com/7276239
http://takemyfile.com/7276240
http://takemyfile.com/7276241
http://takemyfile.com/7276242
http://takemyfile.com/7276243
http://takemyfile.com/7276244

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/7275738
http://takemyfile.com/7275739
http://takemyfile.com/7275740
http://takemyfile.com/7275741
http://takemyfile.com/7275742
http://takemyfile.com/7275743



200mb Per Link



TurbobIt

http://takemyfile.com/7275812
http://takemyfile.com/7275813
http://takemyfile.com/7275814
http://takemyfile.com/7275815
http://takemyfile.com/7275816
http://takemyfile.com/7275817
http://takemyfile.com/7275818
http://takemyfile.com/7275819
http://takemyfile.com/7275820
http://takemyfile.com/7275821
http://takemyfile.com/7275822
http://takemyfile.com/7275823
http://takemyfile.com/7275824
http://takemyfile.com/7275825
http://takemyfile.com/7275826
http://takemyfile.com/7275827
http://takemyfile.com/7275828
http://takemyfile.com/7275829
http://takemyfile.com/7275830
http://takemyfile.com/7275831
http://takemyfile.com/7275832
http://takemyfile.com/7275833
http://takemyfile.com/7275834
http://takemyfile.com/7275835
http://takemyfile.com/7275836
http://takemyfile.com/7275837
http://takemyfile.com/7275838
http://takemyfile.com/7275839
http://takemyfile.com/7275840
http://takemyfile.com/7275841

Uploaded

http://takemyfile.com/7275756
http://takemyfile.com/7275757
http://takemyfile.com/7275758
http://takemyfile.com/7275759
http://takemyfile.com/7275760
http://takemyfile.com/7275761
http://takemyfile.com/7275762
http://takemyfile.com/7275763
http://takemyfile.com/7275764
http://takemyfile.com/7275765
http://takemyfile.com/7275766
http://takemyfile.com/7275767
http://takemyfile.com/7275768
http://takemyfile.com/7275769
http://takemyfile.com/7275770
http://takemyfile.com/7275771
http://takemyfile.com/7275772
http://takemyfile.com/7275773
http://takemyfile.com/7275774
http://takemyfile.com/7275775
http://takemyfile.com/7275776
http://takemyfile.com/7275777
http://takemyfile.com/7275778
http://takemyfile.com/7275779
http://takemyfile.com/7275780
http://takemyfile.com/7275781
http://takemyfile.com/7275782
http://takemyfile.com/7275783
http://takemyfile.com/7275784
http://takemyfile.com/7275785

Filevelocity

http://takemyfile.com/7276143
http://takemyfile.com/7276144
http://takemyfile.com/7276145
http://takemyfile.com/7276146
http://takemyfile.com/7276147
http://takemyfile.com/7276148
http://takemyfile.com/7276149
http://takemyfile.com/7276150
http://takemyfile.com/7276151
http://takemyfile.com/7276152
http://takemyfile.com/7276153
http://takemyfile.com/7276154
http://takemyfile.com/7276155
http://takemyfile.com/7276156
http://takemyfile.com/7276157
http://takemyfile.com/7276158
http://takemyfile.com/7276159
http://takemyfile.com/7276160
http://takemyfile.com/7276161
http://takemyfile.com/7276162
http://takemyfile.com/7276163
http://takemyfile.com/7276164
http://takemyfile.com/7276165
http://takemyfile.com/7276166
http://takemyfile.com/7276167
http://takemyfile.com/7276168
http://takemyfile.com/7276169
http://takemyfile.com/7276170
http://takemyfile.com/7276171
http://takemyfile.com/7276172

JumboFiles

http://takemyfile.com/7276173
http://takemyfile.com/7276174
http://takemyfile.com/7276175
http://takemyfile.com/7276176
http://takemyfile.com/7276177
http://takemyfile.com/7276178
http://takemyfile.com/7276179
http://takemyfile.com/7276180
http://takemyfile.com/7276181
http://takemyfile.com/7276182
http://takemyfile.com/7276183
http://takemyfile.com/7276184
http://takemyfile.com/7276185
http://takemyfile.com/7276186
http://takemyfile.com/7276187
http://takemyfile.com/7276188
http://takemyfile.com/7276189
http://takemyfile.com/7276190
http://takemyfile.com/7276191
http://takemyfile.com/7276192
http://takemyfile.com/7276193
http://takemyfile.com/7276194
http://takemyfile.com/7276195
http://takemyfile.com/7276196
http://takemyfile.com/7276197
http://takemyfile.com/7276198
http://takemyfile.com/7276199
http://takemyfile.com/7276200
http://takemyfile.com/7276201
http://takemyfile.com/7276202

MediaFire

http://takemyfile.com/7276203
http://takemyfile.com/7276204
http://takemyfile.com/7276205
http://takemyfile.com/7276206
http://takemyfile.com/7276207
http://takemyfile.com/7276208
http://takemyfile.com/7276209
http://takemyfile.com/7276210
http://takemyfile.com/7276211
http://takemyfile.com/7276212
http://takemyfile.com/7276213
http://takemyfile.com/7276214
http://takemyfile.com/7276215
http://takemyfile.com/7276216
http://takemyfile.com/7276217
http://takemyfile.com/7276218
http://takemyfile.com/7276219
http://takemyfile.com/7276220
http://takemyfile.com/7276221
http://takemyfile.com/7276222
http://takemyfile.com/7276223
http://takemyfile.com/7276224
http://takemyfile.com/7276225
http://takemyfile.com/7276226
http://takemyfile.com/7276227
http://takemyfile.com/7276228
http://takemyfile.com/7276229
http://takemyfile.com/7276230
http://takemyfile.com/7276231
http://takemyfile.com/7276232

RapidShare

http://takemyfile.com/7276245
http://takemyfile.com/7276246
http://takemyfile.com/7276247
http://takemyfile.com/7276248
http://takemyfile.com/7276249
http://takemyfile.com/7276250
http://takemyfile.com/7276251
http://takemyfile.com/7276252
http://takemyfile.com/7276253
http://takemyfile.com/7276254
http://takemyfile.com/7276255
http://takemyfile.com/7276256
http://takemyfile.com/7276257
http://takemyfile.com/7276258
http://takemyfile.com/7276259
http://takemyfile.com/7276260
http://takemyfile.com/7276261
http://takemyfile.com/7276262
http://takemyfile.com/7276263
http://takemyfile.com/7276264
http://takemyfile.com/7276265
http://takemyfile.com/7276266
http://takemyfile.com/7276267
http://takemyfile.com/7276268
http://takemyfile.com/7276269
http://takemyfile.com/7276270
http://takemyfile.com/7276271
http://takemyfile.com/7276272
http://takemyfile.com/7276273
http://takemyfile.com/7276274

FileCloud

http://takemyfile.com/7276083
http://takemyfile.com/7276084
http://takemyfile.com/7276085
http://takemyfile.com/7276086
http://takemyfile.com/7276087
http://takemyfile.com/7276088
http://takemyfile.com/7276089
http://takemyfile.com/7276090
http://takemyfile.com/7276091
http://takemyfile.com/7276092
http://takemyfile.com/7276093
http://takemyfile.com/7276094
http://takemyfile.com/7276095
http://takemyfile.com/7276096
http://takemyfile.com/7276097
http://takemyfile.com/7276098
http://takemyfile.com/7276099
http://takemyfile.com/7276100
http://takemyfile.com/7276101
http://takemyfile.com/7276102
http://takemyfile.com/7276103
http://takemyfile.com/7276104
http://takemyfile.com/7276105
http://takemyfile.com/7276106
http://takemyfile.com/7276107
http://takemyfile.com/7276108
http://takemyfile.com/7276109
http://takemyfile.com/7276110
http://takemyfile.com/7276111
http://takemyfile.com/7276112

FileriO

http://takemyfile.com/7276113
http://takemyfile.com/7276114
http://takemyfile.com/7276115
http://takemyfile.com/7276116
http://takemyfile.com/7276117
http://takemyfile.com/7276118
http://takemyfile.com/7276119
http://takemyfile.com/7276120
http://takemyfile.com/7276121
http://takemyfile.com/7276122
http://takemyfile.com/7276123
http://takemyfile.com/7276124
http://takemyfile.com/7276125
http://takemyfile.com/7276126
http://takemyfile.com/7276127
http://takemyfile.com/7276128
http://takemyfile.com/7276129
http://takemyfile.com/7276130
http://takemyfile.com/7276131
http://takemyfile.com/7276132
http://takemyfile.com/7276133
http://takemyfile.com/7276134
http://takemyfile.com/7276135
http://takemyfile.com/7276136
http://takemyfile.com/7276137
http://takemyfile.com/7276138
http://takemyfile.com/7276139
http://takemyfile.com/7276140
http://takemyfile.com/7276141
http://takemyfile.com/7276142

SendSpace

http://takemyfile.com/7275847
http://takemyfile.com/7275848
http://takemyfile.com/7275849
http://takemyfile.com/7275850
http://takemyfile.com/7275851
http://takemyfile.com/7275852
http://takemyfile.com/7275853
http://takemyfile.com/7275854
http://takemyfile.com/7275855
http://takemyfile.com/7275856
http://takemyfile.com/7275857
http://takemyfile.com/7275858
http://takemyfile.com/7275859
http://takemyfile.com/7275860
http://takemyfile.com/7275861
http://takemyfile.com/7275862
http://takemyfile.com/7275863
http://takemyfile.com/7275864
http://takemyfile.com/7275865
http://takemyfile.com/7275866
http://takemyfile.com/7275867
http://takemyfile.com/7275868
http://takemyfile.com/7275869
http://takemyfile.com/7275870
http://takemyfile.com/7275871
http://takemyfile.com/7275872
http://takemyfile.com/7275873
http://takemyfile.com/7275874
http://takemyfile.com/7275875
http://takemyfile.com/7275876

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مو حلوه اللعبه هي من صورها مبينه رعب كيف بتلعبو هيك العاب لا وكمان بحماس و تشويق 
علاء احكيلي بتحب هيك العاب ؟؟؟ 
ازا بتحبها بتكون عدواني ههههههههههههههه
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه 
مجهودك واضح*

----------

